# Prolapsed Vagina



## christytrav (Apr 30, 2013)

I have NG doe that is not due until May 30th. Last week she started having a lot of clear mucous discharge.  Then last Wednesday she had what looked like the sac coming out but did not seem to be in labor.  The vet came out and looked at her but at the time he was here the sac was back inside her. He thought the babies were possibly repositioning themselves for birth and that she would deliver soon.  Ligaments were gone but she was still not in active labor.  Then Saturday the sac changed from a bubble to a longer droop.  I am pretty positive it is the vagina.  It only comes out when she strains.  I didn't have a prolapse harness small enough for her but made one last night.  It seems to cause her more stress.  What would you all do? And do you think she can make it this way at least 3 more weeks to deliver full term? I have pictures if necessary.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2013)

I would leave her be as long as it goes back in when she gets up and walks around.  

If it stops going back in then, you will have to wash with warm water, sprinkle some sugar on it and put back in then use the harness.   

she needs lots of exercise,  but no stress.  I would feed her a regular amount, but becareful not to over feed her at this point.  

I read that calcium can help with prolapses, but it didn't help the one we had last year.  That loose muscle tone can be a sign of low calcium. 

We had our doe sewn up, but I was lucky enough to see the day she was bred and had a due date so we could cut the stitches out,  She did rip the stiitches the first time and had to have them put back in.  She did fine when she kidded and looked normal afterwards, but it was the 2nd year she prolapsed so we culled her.  The first year she did not need any stitches, it would go back in when she stood up and walked around so we left it alone.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 3, 2013)

So you would use sugar even tho the kids are not born?  I have used it before but only after either a successful birth or a problem where we lost lambs too. But I never thought about using it while they are still pregnant. Interesting....

It's a cullable offense here.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 3, 2013)

Lol, it is a cullable offense here too!!!
Good luck!!!


----------

